# Roomette sale



## adam (Jun 25, 2018)

I saw that Amtrak is now offering a free companion ticket for roomette passengers. I had booked a roomette on the CZ for a business trip a month or two ago. My wife may be able to go along now; is there a way to get her added for free?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 25, 2018)

> Exclusively [available] at www.amtrak.com. Valid for sale June 20-26, 2018. Valid for travel August 20, 2018 - February 15, 2019.


Booking a "month or two ago" would seem to be well outside the T&C's for this offer. The offer claims to be exclusively available on Amtrak.com, so I'm guessing the reservations desk is going to be hesitant to override the rules. Best of luck though.

Link: https://www.amtrak.com/roomette-sale-buy-one-get-one-free


----------



## me_little_me (Jun 25, 2018)

If they say no, then ask the cost of an "Open Sleeper" ticket for her. Should be no more than the cost of low-bucket coach seat and then she can share your room as well as get meals included.


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 25, 2018)

As was said, the deal is valid for June 20-26 bookings, and can be only utilized through the website. Since I don't think you can tag on another person online, it seems like you're out of luck. As was also said, you can get an open sleeper booking for your wife, which should end up costing exactly as much as if you had booked her the ticket from the start, but you won't be able to utilize the sale. Good luck!


----------



## JRR (Jun 25, 2018)

I called in a reservation on the Meteor today to go to the Gathering and return and received the discount. So apparently, you don’t have to do it on line.

Better hurry as tomorrow is the last day!


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 26, 2018)

One thing I just thought of: if the rail fare for a given segment is more than the charge for a roomette, with this deal, wouldn't it actually be cheaper for two people to get a roomette than to go coach? This would be a very rare example, but that seems possible, if not likely...


----------

